
Write code using natural language - tshepom
https://metacode.app
======
julienreszka
That's interesting

~~~
tshepom
Thanks!

~~~
julienreszka
Title should start with 'Show HN:' I guess?

~~~
tshepom
Ah gotcha, but I can't seem to update it.

